# Spring Switch Out



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2006)

Just Trying To Find Out If Anyone Swithced Their 350 Coil Springs With 550 Coil Springs. If So Does It Handle The Plow Any Better???? Does It Raise The Front End Of The Truck????? Any Negatives Of Doing This???

I Don't Care For The Way My 05 Front End Handles My Plow!!!!! I Do Have Timbrens But It Doesn't Seem To Be Enough. In My Old 2001 F-350 I Put 7000# Front Springs And It Handled It Great. I Would Like To Do It Again.

Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Since you said you had the 7000lb. spring's in your '01 truck and liked how it handled the plow you could swap the 7000lb coil's from the bigger chassis truck into your 05'. The Ford part no. for the 7000lb. '05-up coil's is: 5C3Z-5310-AA Depending on which coil's your truck now has, it will make a nice improvement in the plow carrying ability. Do you know which coil's it has now? Could be 5200, 5600 or 6000lb.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2006)

b&b

IT HAS 5200#, BUT HOW MUCH WILL THE 7000# CAPACITY SPRINGS RAISE THE FRONT END WITH OUT THE PLOW????


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Depending on whether you truck is gas or diesel it will raise the front end some. I swapped a set of 5600lb spring's for a set of 7000lb one's on a guy's '06 with a 5.4 gas and it brought the front end up about 1 1/2" without the plow on. It basically leveled the truck.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I replaced the 5200# springs with 6500# springs and the front end went up about a inch. But it does carry the plow much, much better and the ride is about the same.

Ford part # for the each different spring
5C3Z-5310-EA (5200 lb)
5C3Z-5310-DA (5600 lb)
5C3Z-5310-CA (6000 lb)
5C3Z-5310-BA (6500 lb)
5C3Z-5310-AA (7000 lb)

Not sure if 5200 is "Standard", 5600 "Heavy Duty", 6000 "Extra Heavy duty", 6500 "Snowplow", 7000 "Ambulance". The height difference between the Standard and snowplow is only 0.4 inches

Got this info below about the F350/450/550 off of Ford web site


----------



## Bigmatt0711 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought a 2006 F250 a little while ago and put a western pro plus on(8' 6"). I plowed in the first storm yesterday and realized that I need to do something to the front end in order to be able to drive straight up some of my steeper driveways I do with out hitting the plow mount. I've been thinking of putting 7000# coil springs on but after reading this thread I think I might be happy with the 6500#.(5200# is currently on the truck) 

iakentdoz are you happy with the 6500#? And if you were to do it again would you put the 7000# on or stay at the 6500##?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

chrisd;350165 said:


> Just Trying To Find Out If Anyone Swithced Their 350 Coil Springs With 550 Coil Springs. If So Does It Handle The Plow Any Better???? Does It Raise The Front End Of The Truck????? Any Negatives Of Doing This???
> 
> I Don't Care For The Way My 05 Front End Handles My Plow!!!!! I Do Have Timbrens But It Doesn't Seem To Be Enough. In My Old 2001 F-350 I Put 7000# Front Springs And It Handled It Great. I Would Like To Do It Again.
> 
> Thanks


What cab/bed configuration by engine, please?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Bigmatt0711;1250511 said:


> I just bought a 2006 F250 a little while ago and put a western pro plus on(8' 6"). I plowed in the first storm yesterday and realized that I need to do something to the front end in order to be able to drive straight up some of my steeper driveways I do with out hitting the plow mount. I've been thinking of putting 7000# coil springs on but after reading this thread I think I might be happy with the 6500#.(5200# is currently on the truck)
> 
> iakentdoz are you happy with the 6500#? And if you were to do it again would you put the 7000# on or stay at the 6500##?


Cab/config and engine, please.


----------



## Bigmatt0711 (Dec 6, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1250861 said:


> Cab/config and engine, please.


Crew cab with a short box, and diesel.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

I was going to start a new thread but I'm having the same issue with my 99 F-350 powerstroke CC S/B like Bigmatt0711 is. I just put a Boss 8' Poly blade on the truck this winter and it sags pretty low. I would like to know how to go about levelling my truck. Thanks


----------



## Bigmatt0711 (Dec 6, 2009)

lawnkid;1251289 said:


> I was going to start a new thread but I'm having the same issue with my 99 F-350 powerstroke CC S/B like Bigmatt0711 is. I just put a Boss 8' Poly blade on the truck this winter and it sags pretty low. I would like to know how to go about levelling my truck. Thanks


I bought two of the 7000# coil springs today and will have then installed tomorrow morning at 9. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f26/05-06-4x4-front-spring-bottoming-solution-65412/

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f27/2006-coil-springs-181642/

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f27/please-decode-f-g-v-ect-spring-codes-246088/


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

lawnkid;1251289 said:


> I was going to start a new thread but I'm having the same issue with my 99 F-350 powerstroke CC S/B like Bigmatt0711 is. I just put a Boss 8' Poly blade on the truck this winter and it sags pretty low. I would like to know how to go about levelling my truck. Thanks


If you look at my links you can find out what spring code you have. "X" spring code is the heaviest for your truck.


----------



## Bigmatt0711 (Dec 6, 2009)

This morning I had the 7000# coil spring put in my 2006 F250 which replaced the stock 5200#. From the time the truck was lifted from the ground to the time the truck touched was under 30 minutes. Would of been easy to do myself if I had the right setup and tools. 

The new springs added about 1 and 1/2 inches. Now the truck sits about level. I can tell when driving that my hood is higher now and love it! As for the ride, I was doing 70 mph on the way home and could tell that it was a little more bumpy but I'm totally ok with that because I bought the truck knowing it was a truck and not a Cadillac. In fact I like the stiffer ride anyways. When I got home I hooked up the plow and now when the plow is lifted the truck comes down not even a inch.

Over all I'm every happy with the results so far.


----------

